# LFTS - 11/10!



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa, glad I have my iwom this morning


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

Whew it's a cold one! Dang farmer decided to turn the corn fields over this morning. Will see what happens but not too optimistic


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Little half rack went through









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Have been buried at work. Sent my boss a note last night that I’m taking a mental health day. In the same stand I took my best ever buck from. It’s chilly but I seem dressed about right. Feels good. I have a pbj in my pocket in case of emergency. Good luck guys.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

This is the first time in a long time I can remember getting snow this early in November down here. I’m excited to get out this afternoon, these few hours will be the longest of the week.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Driving north on 75 Bay City. Nothing in the fields


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

What do you guy's do that say it's SO COLD when it does get COLD..... Good luck everyone, damn Dr's then I'll be out from 1 till dark. Best day yet, "should" be anyways


----------



## Greatlake5 (Oct 25, 2016)

I never knew falling leaves could be so loud. Also think it’s time to invest in some new boots


----------



## dewy2232 (Oct 24, 2013)

Out in Arenac for my first sit of vacation. Brutal nnw wind this morning. Good luck


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

It’s a balmy 25* here in Huntington County. Seen 5 different bucks between my dad and I yesterday afternoon. Nothing yet this morning.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

I only grabbed one nice warm sock and i am paying for it. My toes are frozen while the rest of me is not even feeling it. As long as there still cold its not frost bite right?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Settled in w/cold weather gear. 

This is a big sit.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Crisp and 20° in Branch county, my hunting partner is covered in bucks right now, sounds like it's crazy action chasing a hot doe, has sent me a video of a 2 year old he let walk because there's a really nice one in the bunch, nothing for me yet this morning, I made it until 5:30 last night then the wind just got way to bad, good luck all!
Flight


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

3 buck so far. Can hear them coming a mile away


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

I won't be out this a;m like I should have , ( because of a late night jam session last night), but am heading out to Calhoun Cty. to check cams put up last week and stands to hunt. hope to be out tonight


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Zero movement in Ottawa county. Not even a squirrel. Sitting til 9 then off to an appointment.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Feels strange to be back at work. Stay warm and good luck. I'll be checking in frequently, so keep the updates coming.


----------



## philablunt (Jan 15, 2013)

15 degrees in Reed city 1 buck so far


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

Lots of tracks in snow from last night. Nothing so far


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just shot an 8 point. Looks like a good hit, gonna let it sit for a while, looked like lung area arrow hit, was my target deer.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Deer everywhere!


----------



## snowmobilingswordfish (Feb 23, 2012)

So far I've seen a button buck, spike, a 4 or 5 , and a 6 pointer. All out seeking, just waiting on Mr big. Ogemaw county


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just can called in a spike from 100 yards away


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Waiting on my first lite gear to be on my porch today, then sitting Manchester and missaukee over the next 8 days.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

It's colder than a Mother-in-laws kiss here in Charlevoix county. Drove up in a white out last night, frozen half to death this morning, hoping it all pays off. Haven't even heard a blue jay yet this morning. Must be so cold the critters stayed home.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Got a 5x6 with long tines running does past me but no shot


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

2 wandering sparky so far and 2 100 mph chase scenes with nice bucks! Tons of movement this cold morning


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

11 does and a 7 point so far in Ottawa


----------



## T Brown (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

$#&@+*- duck hunters, so glad I froze my *** off. Idiots opened up at daylight. Sounded like bombs over bahgdad. After a half hour of blasting said screw it and went home.
Don't they know it's deer season. Can't we move waterfowl to Jan and Feb.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Im frozen.


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

A boat load of turkeys but only a single doe way off in the distance.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Anybody hunting lake city area ..what's the snow like?


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Jacobf said:


> A boat load of turkeys but only a single doe way off in the distance.


Same here in northern Kent County


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Cashed in an antlerless tag a minute ago. 5 baldies so far lapeer public.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

3 small bucks cruising and a doe and fawn so far. All several hundred Yds away across the fields. 4 turkeys too but they didn’t come in for a shot either!


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

snowmobilingswordfish said:


> So far I've seen a button buck, spike, a 4 or 5 , and a 6 pointer. All out seeking, just waiting on Mr big. Ogemaw county


snowmobilingswordfish, You got snow in Ogemaw? Headed your way in3 hours. Hope to be in a stand.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I️ told myself I️ was going to sit till 11 or till I️ couldn’t feel my feet... around 8 I️ realized Muck Artic sports weren’t going to be my answer for cold weather boots...I️ made it 2 1/2 hours with the single digit wind chills... seen one doe headed back to bed around day break and that was it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mustang72 said:


> Anybody hunting lake city area ..what's the snow like?


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Only one doe so far this AM, but had two nice toms come through about 8:15, and now have an entire rafter of hens hanging out in the clearing. Haven’t been able to feel my feet in an hour.


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

Flight of the arrow said:


> My feet are toasty warm
> Flight
> View attachment 280106


My feet are toasty....lol


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Flight of the arrow said:


> My feet are toasty warm
> Flight
> View attachment 280106


Mine too! I broke out my Icemans


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

LoomisIMX said:


> My feet are toasty....lol
> View attachment 280114


who makes those, i need a pair or two!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

All the action moved into the woods so I relocated. Felt like heading for the house but both of my target bucks are in here


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Didn't make it too long today. Could have used those boot covers. Seen one small buck cruising through


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

LoomisIMX said:


> My feet are toasty....lol
> View attachment 280114


And I thought genius out there! 
Lol
Flight


----------



## 5333 (Oct 3, 2011)

Saw 12 does and fawns this morning in Ottawa County. No bucks. Wanted to sit longer but I was frozen. Headed in to warm up and eat. Will be back at this afternoon.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Boot blankets are the bomb, there hard to get on and cumbersome, but when you want warm feet, it's my go to item, I wore lacrosse 800 rubber boots today and my feet NEVER got cold one time !
Flight


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

phantom cls said:


> who makes those, i need a pair or two!


These ones are made by ice breaker. They work awesome.


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

10 - 12 does a spike and either or six or seven. All moved after 930. NE newaygo.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

old graybeard said:


> Mine too! I broke out my Icemans
> View attachment 280115


That is the best pair of boots I have ever owned. Got them when I was a freshman in high school ('94) and too this day they're still in great shape minus the liners need replacing.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Flight of the arrow said:


> My feet are toasty warm
> Flight
> View attachment 280106


How high are you in that tree?


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

5 doe total. Crazy skiddish though.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

6 bucks, 4 yearlings, and 4 doe so far. One shooter 8 but he didn’t give me a shot.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Saw 3 deer before my bones needed thawing


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Stuck in San Diego for a work conference the weather sure is nice here can’t wait to get back in the stand next week. Good luck & keep the reports coming.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 small bucks and 5 does, all in one group. I thought I’d see more must all be on the other side of farm lol. Only sat till 10. Now gotta figure out where to head for this afternoon hunt.


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

Pic


----------



## Bill Fred Bear (Nov 10, 2011)

Bigdiddy said:


> Stuck in San Diego for a work conference the weather sure is nice here can’t wait to get back in the stand next week. Good luck & keep the reports coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey - I've stayed in that hotel! Just kidding Usually in the Hyatt


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Still on the move here. This 2 yr old 8 pt just came through the woods, hit a scrape and then strolled by at 10 yards. 









I may move to a different stand, but I think I'm in for an all day-er.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Shot 8 point this morning as I posted earlier right around 8, got down around 9, found half of my xbow arrow, other half inside deer, broadside shot, blood everywhere, got to the 100 yd Mark and decided to back out till 2pm, great blood trail and looking ahead could see blood all over the forest floor, just hoping not the dreaded on lung hit so I backed out, Not a pass thru, I think it snapped from opposite shoulder paddle. Using grimreaper broadheads. It ran into my thicket bedding area, Cross your fingers please....


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

9 doe and three bucks. One 8 I would've shot but never came close enough. All before 9am. Sat till 11. 
Brunch and back at it!


----------



## ShedAntler (Oct 20, 2011)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Shot 8 point this morning as I posted earlier right around 8, got down around 9, found half of my xbow arrow, other half inside deer, broadside shot, blood everywhere, got to the 100 yd Mark and decided to back out till 2pm, great blood trail and looking ahead could see blood all over the forest floor, just hoping not the dreaded on lung hit so I backed out, Not a pass thru, I think it snapped from opposite shoulder paddle. Using grimreaper broadheads. It ran into my thicket bedding area, Cross your fingers please....


Sounds like you are doing the right thing. I have no doubt that you will find the buck when you return at 2 pm. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

ShedAntler said:


> Sounds like you are doing the right thing. I have no doubt that you will find the buck when you return at 2 pm. Best of luck!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks. I had a great blood trail and could see it ahead of me no problem with my binoculars but didn't want to enter the thicket, my buddy shot a dandy 8 point this morning as well. Jackson county. They were moving


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

My feet froze cuz i forgot my boot blankets in the truck. Got mine at a garage sale.


----------



## dadNson (Aug 20, 2008)

Any one know a cheap tracking dog around Wayne county


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Baybum said:


> Pic


Good for you! Looks like a nice size doe.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Muck Artic sports weren’t going to be my answer for cold weather boots...I️





CarnageProductions13 said:


> Well I️ told myself I️ was going to sit till 11 or till I️ couldn’t feel my feet... around 8 I️ realized Muck Artic sports weren’t going to be my answer for cold weather boots...I️ made it 2 1/2 hours with the single digit wind chills... seen one doe headed back to bed around day break and that was it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The artic pro with a hand warmer tucked up against the inside of the foot works pretty good for all day sits. 
One of those heater body suits would be nice in a day like today.


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

Didn't make it out this morning. Made a big pot of venison chili and getting things around for our annual Buck Camp meeting and dinner tonight.
Will head out later this afternoon. Good Luck and shoot straight.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Baybum said:


> Pic


Congrats


----------



## G5monotech (Nov 6, 2007)

Sat until 11:30 and saw 2 does and a 3 point in my hottest spot during the rut. Moved to a new stand for the mid day. I️ see no rutting activity 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Shot 8 point this morning as I posted earlier right around 8, got down around 9, found half of my xbow arrow, other half inside deer, broadside shot, blood everywhere, got to the 100 yd Mark and decided to back out till 2pm, great blood trail and looking ahead could see blood all over the forest floor, just hoping not the dreaded on lung hit so I backed out, Not a pass thru, I think it snapped from opposite shoulder paddle. Using grimreaper broadheads. It ran into my thicket bedding area, Cross your fingers please....


He won't be less dead when you find him and he certainly isn't going to spoil from heat.  Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Shot 8 point this morning as I posted earlier right around 8, got down around 9, found half of my xbow arrow, other half inside deer, broadside shot, blood everywhere, got to the 100 yd Mark and decided to back out till 2pm, great blood trail and looking ahead could see blood all over the forest floor, just hoping not the dreaded on lung hit so I backed out, Not a pass thru, I think it snapped from opposite shoulder paddle. Using grimreaper broadheads. It ran into my thicket bedding area, Cross your fingers please....


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Namrock said:


> View attachment 280139


Thanks guys, heading out in a few to go look, feeling good about it. Keep you posted, and this is my buddies 8 he got this morning, we for some reason have a strange way of double tagging deer the same day, has happened 4 times to us in past seasons. Super happy for him and we got his loaded up until the truck, now hopefully we find mine.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My little Button Buck buddy came back out to have a snack at 12:45!

Sure wish his momma or grandpa was would join him!!


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Thanks guys, heading out in a few to go look, feeling good about it. Keep you posted, and this is my buddies 8 he got this morning, we for some reason have a strange way of double tagging deer the same day, has happened 4 times to us in past seasons. Super happy for him and we got his loaded up until the truck, now hopefully we find mine.
> View attachment 280140
> View attachment 280140


Hate when there tongue is out. Deer just never can take a serious picture.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

9 deer this morning and not one horn!! Will have to check my records but I️ think I️ have seen more bucks this year than does so this was surprising. Maybe the boys were all busy. Hope they r looking for a date tonight!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

At 1pm it was like someone flipped a switch and they all came out.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Been up in a tree since before daylight. A spike and a 4 point came through early and this guy at 1030. He was 40 yards away but no shot. Trying to do an all day sit but my feet are frozen


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Shot 8 point this morning as I posted earlier right around 8, got down around 9, found half of my xbow arrow, other half inside deer, broadside shot, blood everywhere, got to the 100 yd Mark and decided to back out till 2pm, great blood trail and looking ahead could see blood all over the forest floor, just hoping not the dreaded on lung hit so I backed out, Not a pass thru, I think it snapped from opposite shoulder paddle. Using grimreaper broadheads. It ran into my thicket bedding area, Cross your fingers please....


When it doubt, pull out. Great rule of thumb for deer trackers, airplane pilots, prom dates, etc...


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Dandy buck how long are those g2’s??


flamety13 said:


> View attachment 280150
> View attachment 280151
> View attachment 280152
> 
> All tagged out from 830 this am


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Small buck cruising through a sanctuary.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Namrock said:


> Where could a guy purchase 1 of these switches at?



Only $19.95 + S&H


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

3 does and a small 6


----------



## Greatlake5 (Oct 25, 2016)

Back in the stand. Not nearly as cold as this morning


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Morgan county ohio. Hunting since wed morn. No SHOOTERS seen. 9 100 class and under bucks. Sitti ng on top of a ridge with my decoy tonight. Hoping this birthday ends with my hands on some horns...


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Doe just came and bedded down right in front of me about 50 yards. Hoping shes waiting for hubby or she walks my way.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Just got settled in 10 minutes ago and here comes a 6 point to 30 yards. Is it going to be one of those magical sits. I hope so!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm in position. I think they are going to move late. 





  








Rps20171110_151527




__
Steve


__
Nov 10, 2017


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Climbed up about an hour ago and to my suprise there is a dead deer 25 yards in front of me. Looks like a big doe. Doesnt look like anything has chewed on her yet. If there is no evidence of being shot or hit by a car should i give it to the dnr or not bother? Im in northern Washtenaw


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

FREEPOP said:


> Only $19.95 + S&H


I'll take 3!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

6 pt just cruised through.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Gonna be a 130" buck in front of me the next time I draw tonight...


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Just like yesterday, deer were on their feet from 2:00-2:30. 

Had a doe and fawn get downwind of me and busted. First time that's happened this year. It's too bad, I was gonna shoot her.

I'm up to 15-20 different deer so far today...


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Snow on the ground, doe bedding nearby, and winter wheat in front. Should be a good night here in benzie.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in! Let the fun begin


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Sparky23 said:


> Took a buddy this morning. He had never taken a buck with his bow. Put him in best stand on property we went to in kazoo and he was a bloody killer lol. 2 yotes and a 2.5yo 8 by 8a.m
> View attachment 280154


Droopy ears, I want to see the x-rays of it's skull.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Half rack 6 just came down edge of creek


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

This guy just got down wind of me. I let him walk twice already just this week. Hope he comes back to the safe zone. Lol.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

As soon as I got in the tree a shooter chased a doe right towards me. They hung up in the woods. Then she split. He came out on the clover and I decoyed him in.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

Zkovach1175 said:


> Did you get a tracking dog?


No I just let him leave for a few hours and then we went out and found them this afternoon no tracking dog you too we had a pretty good blood trail.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ryfarm48 said:


> No I just let him leave for a few hours and then we went out and found them this afternoon no tracking dog you too we had a pretty good blood trail.


Fantastic congrats!


----------



## St. Clair Slayer (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats guys. Some good deer activity today with lots of action. I got off early and have seen 4 bucks from 4:45 to 5:. Had a nice buck headed south on Evergreen just north of 12 mile. I turned onto 14 mile and had a little scrubby buck cross in front of me into the woods behind my house. Then pulled n the drive here in Beverly hills to see a half rack 8 sparring with another 8 point behind the house. Also have a few does back there.


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

where is dead head?


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Saw the same two does and BB per usual for this stand, they were up and at em at 3:30 saw two toms around 5 and that’s it for me... i don’t know about you guys but it didn’t get any warmer out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Update!!! Found him. What a great day, so excited!!!
> View attachment 280200


Great job Ryfarm nice job on a nice buck. Where did you hit him?


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here he is. Best bow buck.
> View attachment 280202


Great buck Labtech! Awesome job congrats.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Update!!! Found him. What a great day, so excited!!!
> View attachment 280200


Hell yeah! Nice job & Congratulations!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here he is. Best bow buck.
> View attachment 280202


Congratulations on your best bow buck!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm all done with my 2017 deer season, I still have a doe tag, but my buck tags are filled. I had a weak moment and filled my last tag on a 2 year old 7pt. Not a deer I would normally shoot, but for a few different reason I filled my tag. 
Good luck to everyone out there still plugging away, and please Old Gray Beard shot something!
Flight


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 280209
> I'm all done with my 2017 deer season, I still have a doe tag, but my buck tags are filled. I had a weak moment and filled my last tag on a 2 year old 7pt. Not a deer I would normally shoot, but for a few different reason I filled my tag.
> Good luck to everyone out there still plugging away, and please Old Gray Beard shot something!
> Flight


Mic Drop! Congratulations


----------



## Jacobf (Nov 16, 2016)

Had a doe come in close but hid behind a bush for an hour and then came out and blew and WALKED off. So headed to the side field where i saw a bruiser cruising through the field. Then i hear that it was cruising there because my dog chased it from the yard and almost got rocked by it. Would be a bad day to come bacl to a dead dog.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Ryfarm48 said:


> Update!!! Found him. What a great day, so excited!!!
> View attachment 280200


Congratulations!


----------



## Aloeffler (Mar 17, 2011)

bigfishcatcher3 said:


> Climbed up about an hour ago and to my suprise there is a dead deer 25 yards in front of me. Looks like a big doe. Doesnt look like anything has chewed on her yet. If there is no evidence of being shot or hit by a car should i give it to the dnr or not bother? Im in northern Washtenaw


I would have them check it out if no evidence of it’s death, never hurts to be safe.


----------



## dapakattack (Jan 14, 2015)

LabtechLewis said:


> Here he is. Best bow buck.
> View attachment 280202


Awesome!


----------



## ma1979 (Oct 18, 2013)

Worst day of the season so far here. 8 hours in stand today, 2 locations not a single deer seen. State land Tuscola county. Yesterday morning seen a spike and a nice 8 in a 3 hour sit in the am in this same area, now today not a thing moved. FRUSTRATING!!!!!!

Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Well I finished my first all day sit in a tree stand. Total for the day was 2 spikes, one 4 pointer , one 10 pointer and 20 minutes before dark I had an absolute giant at 50 yards following 2 does. Had at least 2 very long tines on each side and main beams that looked like curved baseball bats. Of course I could have shot the 3 small bucks but the big ones got by me. Time to thaw out, im frozen


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

No joy.

Big congrats to R48, LtL, Fota, and all who rang one up today!


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

ma1979 said:


> Worst day of the season so far here. 8 hours in stand today, 2 locations not a single deer seen. State land Tuscola county. Yesterday morning seen a spike and a nice 8 in a 3 hour sit in the am in this same area, now today not a thing moved. FRUSTRATING!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


About the same here, plenty of sign and good habitat, only that today saw a bit less than all the tracks I saw yesterday. Oh well, a bad day hunting...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Well I finished my first all day sit in a tree stand. Total for the day was 2 spikes, one 4 pointer , one 10 pointer and 20 minutes before dark I had an absolute giant at 50 yards following 2 does. Had at least 2 very long tines on each side and main beams that looked like curved baseball bats. Of course I could have shot the 3 small bucks but the big ones got by me. Time to thaw out, im frozen


I sat all day today as well and I just now start feeling my feet! I saw 7 different bucks, at least 12 does/fawns, 4 turkeys, and killed a wood chuck! It was a good day in the woods, just wished I would have been able to put some venison in the freezer! Another all day sit planned for tomorrow! Time to prep for tomorrow!


----------

